
Jacek Karpiński: The Computer Genius the Communists Couldn’t Stand - sohkamyung
http://culture.pl/en/article/jacek-karpinski-the-computer-genius-the-communists-couldnt-stand
======
kwillets
Technology advances, but human nature does not.

